# Fun night down south



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice Report .Tonight the nite to go 2 nites before moon get a mountain bike my clock is set for 2am,you dont need to go that far.Try Gold DOA bait buster ,40lf florocarbon and braid of coarse.OUT Flows behind TK. pt need to know someone with that gate pass. Cool


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

I had that gate pass when I worked for Land U. We used to get involved in the fishing and turn around and have crocs standing 10' behind us smiling. Used to have a friend with security that would also let me fish in the barge canal at night if I kept it very low key. All pre 9-11. The barge canal is ridiculous. Not just snook either. Would fish with crocs sharing the floating dock with us. There are jewfish in the intake canal where the screens are that would blow anyone's mind.


----------



## juanmlopez2129 (Sep 17, 2012)

That spot is amazing... BUT u can no longer get in there... However, it is not where I fish! I would give anything to be able to fish them cooling canals during the winter... They stay at a constant temperature, so when that cold sets in, they get packed with everything that swims out there on the bay... Lot of reds, bonefish, snook, tarpon, manatee, u name it, it is there...

Hell I wish they would make an application to fish out there requiring a background check, Id pay for that any day, I just want to fish!

-swordfish


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The hundreds of snook and tarpon in those cooling canals when it's cold is ridiculous. I've seen schools of bones, permit, snook, reds, tarpon, and much much more. 

You can fish them via boat on certain days. I've had the guards come rushing to me. I thought I was screwed.... he just asked what make and model my skiff was cause it was "badass". lol


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

looking into those eyes and grins dont think you guys could get through any background check but love you anyway couldnt resist keep up good work. LOL


----------

